# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  BIZER III 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

China's Zhuhai CTC Electronic Company has had an epic few weeks. Industry standard bearer, 3D Hubs, ranked its desktop 3D printer second in its January 2015 report, and CTC Electronic opened a London-based office for its planned expansion into the European market.  But the frosting on the cake seems to be the company's new dual nozzle touchscreen 3D printer, the CTC FDM BIZER III. The printer uses the latest "intelligent misalignment detection CSN technology" to ensure a print that is speedier, doesn't scratch, and eliminates the mutual interference that can be caused by a double print head.  The printer is available for $1300 USD now from the company's website.  More details: http://3dprint.com/48013/ctc-bizer-iii/



Specs:

Printers total volume: 320 * 467 * 381mmPrinter Weight (including packaging): 15KGBuilding Size: 225 * 145 * 150mmInput voltage: 110v/220VPlatforming temperature: about 120 (proper heating in winter,cool in summer appropriate)Extrusion nozzle flow is about 24cc / hourPrint materials: ABS, PLA

Below is a picture of the Bizer III 3D Printer:

----------


## ram3d

Why give these thieves any press?? They pretty much straight copied the Form 1 from Formlabs and have the audacity to claim on their website they are Leading Technology?? The CTC form 1 rip's software is the Formlabs proprietary Preform software.

----------


## CTC-USA

Form1 was a collaboration, and allowed our use of the design.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> Form1 was a collaboration, and allowed our use of the design.


No, apparently it's not:

----------


## curious aardvark

Well I guess if you copy someone else design, - technically they are a collaborater in your design - albeit unwillingly :-) 
Not sure what benefit slapping a touchscreen on a rep clone is. 
But the rest of the improvements sound interesting.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> Well I guess if you copy someone else design, - technically they are a collaborater in your design - albeit unwillingly :-) 
> Not sure what benefit slapping a touchscreen on a rep clone is. 
> But the rest of the improvements sound interesting.


One thing I've wondered looking at that rep clone, with the touch screen and sides of the frame being higher than the build platform, if one was to build a model that used the entire build volume, wouldn't it be impossible to get it off the bed and out of the frame?

----------


## CTC-USA

http://makezine.com/2012/11/21/3d-sy...-infringement/

I will not speculate. 

The 3D Printer market is littered with $3500 hardware that is worth $800 in parts.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> http://makezine.com/2012/11/21/3d-sy...-infringement/
> 
> I will not speculate. 
> 
> The 3D Printer market is littered with $3500 hardware that is worth $800 in parts.


A patent infringement article that is almost 3 years old does not mean CTC 'collaborated' with Form1 still  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

> One thing I've wondered looking at that rep clone, with the touch screen and sides of the frame being higher than the build platform, if one was to build a model that used the entire build volume, wouldn't it be impossible to get it off the bed and out of the frame?


You've got a very good point there. 
It doesn't look like you could. Unless the sides come off easily.

----------


## CTC-USA

> A patent infringement article that is almost 3 years old does not mean CTC 'collaborated' with Form1 still


I was inferring all 3D technologies originated with another product. 

Kinda like car engines. All manufacturers make their own however they all have pistons, rods, and crankshafts..... Even the Hybrids. They are not so different. 

There has never been a copyright filing by Form1 to CTC.

Unless you are a lawyer, I wouldn't slander companies to which we have no actual information.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> I was inferring all 3D technologies originated with another product. 
> 
> Kinda like car engines. All manufacturers make their own however they all have pistons, rods, and crankshafts..... Even the Hybrids. They are not so different. 
> 
> There has never been a copyright filing by Form1 to CTC.
> 
> Unless you are a lawyer, I wouldn't slander companies to which we have no actual information.


I wasn't slandering you or CTC purposely. You stated that CTC collaborated with Form1, yet a verified Form1 employee says they have never had anything to do with CTC. Pretty cut and dry if you ask me...

----------


## CTC-USA

> I wasn't slandering you or CTC purposely. You stated that CTC collaborated with Form1, yet a verified Form1 employee says they have never had anything to do with CTC. Pretty cut and dry if you ask me...


If that was true, then Form1 would have an clear cut case wouldn't they?

There is more to the story I assure you.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> If that was true, then Form1 would have an clear cut case wouldn't they?
> 
> There is more to the story I assure you.


True enough, I respect that you may know more than I do regarding the situation, but understand that from my perspective (and probably that of others too) would conclude the same sentiment as I did.

----------


## CTC-USA

> True enough, I respect that you may know more than I do regarding the situation, but understand that from my perspective (and probably that of others too) would conclude the same sentiment as I did.


Yes others are free to form their own opinion. 

We never went to kickstarter, nor complained of others using our innovations. 

I do not believe Form1 is a patented tech, therefore others can use the design.

Although, I am not the owner of CTC and I am only sharing my opinion.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> You've got a very good point there. 
> It doesn't look like you could. Unless the sides come off easily.


The likelihood of that happening is probably low, but least from these pictures it appears it would be hard to do. I wonder what they are using to control the touch panel

----------


## CTC-USA

> The likelihood of that happening is probably low, but least from these pictures it appears it would be hard to do. I wonder what they are using to control the touch panel


We are using our own electronic PCB for the motherboard. Not a clone from another maker. Its available in ENG and JAP

----------


## CTC-USA

In case you guys were wondering about Bizer 3 build size:

Building Size : 225 * 145 * 150mm

Bizer 3 Info

----------

